# i need you're help



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

I was thinking of setting up a small animal boarding type website and im stuck for names, i already have a guinea pig website which is called lozzasguineapigs but i was hoping for something abit more grown up for the animal boarding thing.
so far i have come up with; Lorraine's Lodge, please help me think of a few more names so i can choose the one i like best


----------



## Jowan (Dec 14, 2009)

Board when Abroad.....
Stay while Away


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I can't think of any names sorry. But do you have PLI? (Public liability insurance). You could get into serious trouble in you board animals animals at your own home without it.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

just for having small caged animals to stay for a few days ? :huh:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> just for having small caged animals to stay for a few days ? :huh:


Yep unfortunately 

If something happened, PLI will cover you and prevent the owners etc from sueing you.
When me and the other half were doing small animal boarding, we did a small survey before hand about PLI and it turned out that most people wouldn't board with us if we didn't have it.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Yep unfortunately
> 
> If something happened, PLI will cover you and prevent the owners etc from sueing you.
> When me and the other half were doing small animal boarding, we did a small survey before hand about PLI and it turned out that most people wouldn't board with us if we didn't have it.


We have that for when we look after animals. Its important and not expensive so its well worth getting, our insurance costs about £60 for the year and if your business goes well ull earn that back easily  Ours is called Paws & Claws hehe x


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

ok then i will look into it, thanks for the heads up  any idea which company does the best deal ?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

simple business or something was a good deal for us  x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I can't remember who my bf uses for his mobile DJ company but he pays around £60-£70 a year


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Marcia said:


> I can't remember who my bf uses for his mobile DJ company but he pays around £60-£70 a year


ok thats alright init, its do-able


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

little 'ns lodge

piece of mind small animal boarding (very grown up)

where abouts are you based could u not use that in the name. 

rescue centres and vets are always a good place to advertise


----------

